# I have a good feeling about this halloween



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

Everytime I start to think about or work on anything for halloween this year I feel this positive energy come over me. I really think that it is going to turn out great. I am inspired and pasionate about my costume. This year I am remaking a staple of the halloween tradition, Dracula. I have come to the conclusion that the image of the vampire has lost the terror that was once fundametally interwoven with the very idea of the vampire. I believe that this since of terror has been lost due to how very far away from reality that the vampire has drifted. I plan to bring the image of the vampire back closer to reality, by basing my creation around the actual historical figure of dracula, Vlad Tepes, in hopes that this will bring the image of the vampire back to its previous level of honor and horror in the eyes of society. I am going to make my first step into the creation process tomorrow.

The first step I take into the process is always the same. I always buy at least two of my major accessories first. I think that the accesories can make or break a costume. So, I buy them first so I can build my costume around them. I have now found my first Accessary, my sword. It is a 40 inch Scimitar. It is not likely the type of weapon used by Vlad as it is a weapon that has its roots in the culture of the bain of his existence. It is however more than possible that he could have used one seeing as it was around long before his birth and long after his death, and also in that his domain was adjacent the the lands of the Ottoman empire where a weapon such as this would have been abundent. I have decided to disregard this historical in accuracy due to the fact that the sword is decorated in traditional byzantine design, it looks more menacing than the more likely candidates for the Vlads weapon, and no one will ever know unless I tell them. So now I present for the approval of my peers, what will more than likely be the driving inspration for my recreation of Dracula.

In Optimism,

The Resident


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Resident:

It's GORGEOUS!!! And I totally agree...the costume is in the details. That sucker looks like it could take your head off in one swing, for sure. Great start!! Keep us posted on the progress.

Hugs from Hooch


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely Love the sword, you are off to a great start for this costume!!!


----------

